# "Beyond the Score" - The Tristan Effect



## michaels

At my local symphony tonight about to watch/listen to a different kind of performance than the usual "Masters" and have been pleasantly pleased with these performances. Wondering if others have appreciated departures from the same and your take on them as both art, education & entertainment?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

What was it like?

Was it like this?


----------



## Guest

Or was it like this?


----------



## michaels

Actually, almost exactly like this: 




A mix of readings that take us through the musical themes and history of the composition of Tristan and Isolde, while acting out the affair between Wagner and Mathilde Wesendonck as the inspiration and expression of their love.

Went with my wife who likes music, and enjoys the symphony, is an educated artist (MFA from UT), but not very knowledgeable about music mechanics, etc. (nor likely willing to put much effort into it). She enjoyed it, but found some of the musical explanations difficult to follow while I was concerned that they over explained.

I found this particular program to be a bit labored around the affair and would have done better to share the time and program with other elements like Schopenhauer's philosophy, the influence of Wagner's music, the story of the poem, the interruption of the Ring, etc., but these sorts of things are amazingly difficult to do perfectly and I surely would not have done so well in this case.

All in all, this was informative, interesting, engaging, but not to the same level as some of the other theme programmed works we've attended (Scheherazade was amazing and changed my daughter's perspective!)


----------

